# Rally sign explanations



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

At the trial I was at today they had a printout of all the signs that were used in rally in numbered order, then a description underneath them explaining exactly how to do them. I cannot for the life of me find the link so I can print them out on AKC's website. Does anyone have the direct link they could post for me? TIA!!

ETA: I've found this one, but it doesn't have the explanations on it. 
http://classic.akc.org/pdfs/events/rally/signs_2012.pdf


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

http://images.akc.org/pdf/events/rally/Rally_Insert_020612.pdf

Scroll all the way down to page 165


----------



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> http://images.akc.org/pdf/events/rally/Rally_Insert_020612.pdf
> 
> Scroll all the way down to page 165


You are wonderful - thank you!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I actually found a more updated one, not sure if any explanations have changed but scroll down to page 173 of this one

http://images.akc.org/pdf/rulebooks/RO2999.pdf

And even then some of the explanations are vague. We had a problem at our rally trial where the handlers interpreted a sign one way and the judge another, the judge was fair and just eliminated that sign out of his grading. It happens.


----------

